# سؤال هل في الكتاب المقدس اسفر محزوفة



## bdee (20 أكتوبر 2006)

السادة المحترمين هل هناك اسفر ضائعة مثل سفر ( ياشر )

قد جاء ذكر اسم هذا السفر في يشوع ( 21 - 13 )

فأين هو من الكتاب المقدس وشكرآ


----------



## Fadie (20 أكتوبر 2006)

من قال ان هذا السفر هو جزأ من الكتاب المقدس؟؟

من قال انه وحيا من الله؟؟؟

جاء ذكر 14 سفر تقريبا هم ليسوا وحيا من الله بل كتب تاريخية لدى اليهود يسجل فيها الاحداث التاريخية الخاصة بهم

عموما يمكنك تحميل سفر ياشر من هنا


----------



## bdee (20 أكتوبر 2006)

اذا كانت لست وحيآ إلهآ فكيف يستشهد الله بكلام بشر 
ويعلم أن هذا الكلام سيختفي من العالم او الكتاب المقدس

سفر ياشر مرة اخرى 2 صموائيل 1 - 18 -
(( وقال إن يتعلم بنو يهوذا نشيد القوس هو ذا ذلك مكتوب في (( سفر ياشر ))
وتقولون لست وحيآ

تفضلى الدليل من موقع انجليزي - The Book of Jasher Intro

ومن هنا http://earth-history.com/Pseudepigrapha/Jas/jasher-intro.htm


----------



## Twin (21 أكتوبر 2006)

*سفر ياشر*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي أخي bdee*

*سفر ياشر لمعلوماتك *​*اولاً هذا سفر حربي *
*كان اليهود يدونون فيه تاريخ أنتصارتهم في الحروب *
*كأي شعب أخر له تاريخه*

*"وقال إن يتعلم بنو يهوذا نشيد القوس هو ذا ذلك مكتوب في  سفر ياشر" *
*نشيد القوس*

*ثانياً الشعب اليهود شعب *
*أرسلت له كلمة الله بما أنه كان الشعب المختار *
*والشعب الذي يملك في داخله الخلاص*
*بمجئ يسوع المسيح له المجد*

*ثالثاً الكتاب المقدس كتاب موحي به من قبل الله *
*فلن يستطيع أحد مهما كان *
*أن يحذف منه شيئاًأو يضيف شئ*
*لإان كان سفر ياشر موحي به فلماذا ننكره نحن؟*


*فسر ياشر كتاب تاريخي عند شعب اليهود *
*وليس كتاب مقدس أي موحي به من قبل الله*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## bdee (22 أكتوبر 2006)

*لإان كان سفر ياشر موحي به فلماذا ننكره نحن؟*

شكرآ استاذي الكريم على الرد 
كنت اريد أن اعارف اذا كان وحي من عند الله ام كلام بشر 
لماذا حزف من الكتاب المقدس اذا كان موحي به


----------



## My Rock (22 أكتوبر 2006)

bdee قال:


> السادة المحترمين هل هناك اسفر ضائعة مثل سفر ( ياشر )
> 
> قد جاء ذكر اسم هذا السفر في يشوع ( 21 - 13 )
> 
> فأين هو من الكتاب المقدس وشكرآ


 

اقتباس خاطئ
اسم سفر ياشر جاء في الاصحاح 10 و العدد 13





bdee قال:


> اذا كانت لست وحيآ إلهآ فكيف يستشهد الله بكلام بشر
> ويعلم أن هذا الكلام سيختفي من العالم او الكتاب المقدس
> 
> سفر ياشر مرة اخرى 2 صموائيل 1 - 18 -
> ...


 
اولا النص الكتابي لم يستشهد بأي شئ من سفر ياشر
الكتاب المقدس في صموئيل الثاني نقل لنا ما قاله داود ان يعلم هذا النشيد (نشيد القوس) المكتوب بسفر ياشر

اما نص يشوع, فهو دلالة على انه سفر حربي فنفهم من صياغ الكلام :

Jos 10:13  فَدَامَتِ الشَّمْسُ وَوَقَفَ الْقَمَرُ حَتَّى انْتَقَمَ الشَّعْبُ مِنْ أَعْدَائِهِ. أَلَيْسَ هَذَا مَكْتُوباً فِي سِفْرِ يَاشَرَ؟ فَوَقَفَتِ الشَّمْسُ فِي كَبِدِ السَّمَاءِ وَلَمْ تَعْجَلْ لِلْغُرُوبِ نَحْوَ يَوْمٍ كَامِلٍ. 

فيه اخبار الحرب بحسب ذكر و تدوين وقوف الشمس يوم كامل
و هذا الكتاب هو كتاب مدني قديم فيه اناشيد شعبية و ايضا بعض الاحداث المدنية و الدينية كما مشار اليه اعلاه

سلام و نعمة


----------



## نور الهدى (22 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> اولا النص الكتابي لم يستشهد بأي شئ من سفر ياشر
> الكتاب المقدس في صموئيل الثاني نقل لنا ما قاله داود ان يعلم هذا النشيد (نشيد القوس) المكتوب بسفر ياشر
> 
> اما نص يشوع, فهو دلالة على انه سفر حربي فنفهم من صياغ الكلام :
> ...


 
للاسف كلام غير صحيح!!!!
ارجو نقله في منتدى الشبهات لان الحوار سوف يطول قليلا


سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (24 أكتوبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
كما تعودنا
الرفض و القول انه غير صحيح بدون اي دليل او برهان


----------



## نور الهدى (24 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> كما تعودنا
> الرفض و القول انه غير صحيح بدون اي دليل او برهان


 
انا قلتلك انقله منتدى الشبهات عشان نتكلم في الموضوع...انا بس بحترم قوانين المنتدى الي انتوا ما بتحترموهاش
عشان ما ترجعش بعد كده تقول قوانين المنتدى!!!
ولا خايف تنقلوا هناك ؟؟!!!

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (24 أكتوبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
لا يا عزيزي, نخاف من ايه بس
نقل الى منتدى الرد على الشبهات
خذ راحتك
و شئ مفرح انك تحترم القوانين اكثر من عندنا


----------



## bdee (24 أكتوبر 2006)

هو كل شيئ حذف حذف انت انسان ضعيف يا ماى روك على الرد

لقد عرفت لماذا حذف الاسفر من الكتاب المقدس


----------



## My Rock (24 أكتوبر 2006)

bdee قال:


> هو كل شيئ حذف حذف انت انسان ضعيف يا ماى روك على الرد
> 
> لقد عرفت لماذا حذف الاسفر من الكتاب المقدس


 
عزيزي و اخي الكريم
حذفته لانك بتخرج عن الموضوع
يعني نطيتلي من سفر ياشر الى موضوع اخر
تريد اطرحه في موضوع مستقل و نرد عليك و بلاش تشتيت الموضوع الي كدا ننتهي منا

سلام و نعمة و شكرا على اهانتك, الرب يسامحك


----------



## bdee (24 أكتوبر 2006)

منتدى الهرووووووووووو ب الكبير

مشكور على الحذف هههههههههه


----------



## My Rock (24 أكتوبر 2006)

bdee قال:


> منتدى الهرووووووووووو ب الكبير
> 
> مشكور على الحذف هههههههههه


 
لا يا اخي
هذا ليس بهروب بل حفاظ على مسار الموضوع
و انا اعطيتك كامل الحرية في طرح تساؤلك في موضوع جديد
يبقى الهروب فين؟ عندي و لا عندك مش راضي تنزل الموضوع في موضوع مستقل؟


----------



## bdee (24 أكتوبر 2006)

استاذي الكريم الم تقرا عنوان الموضوع 

وهو (( هل في الكتاب المقدس اسفار محزوفة )) اسفار وليس سفر واحد 

وانا اسف على رد انك ( ضعيف)


----------



## My Rock (24 أكتوبر 2006)

bdee قال:


> استاذي الكريم الم تقرا عنوان الموضوع
> 
> وهو (( هل في الكتاب المقدس اسفار محزوفة )) اسفار وليس سفر واحد
> 
> وانا اسف على رد انك ( ضعيف)


 
عزيزي و اخي الكريم
اعتراضك الحالي على سفر ياشر
هل تعتبر اننا ردينا على الشبهة بالكامل و تريد التحول الى اسفار اخرى؟

و بعدين و لا يهمك بسبب الاهانة, انا سامحتك من البداية بس احب ان نرقى بالحوار للمستوى الي نحترم فيه بعضنا و ما ننقص في بعضنا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## نور الهدى (25 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اسمع كلامك اصدقك اشوف امورك استعجب !!!

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (25 أكتوبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اسمع كلامك اصدقك اشوف امورك استعجب !!!
> 
> سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


 
ما دخل الرد هذا بموضوعنا؟


----------



## نور الهدى (25 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ده كان تعليق على 



> بس احب ان نرقى بالحوار للمستوى الي نحترم فيه بعضنا و ما ننقص في بعضنا


فعلا ما بتنتقصوش مننا
ولا حتى بتنتقصوا من مشاركتنا ومواضعنا
انا حاسس اني في ارض الاحلام مش مصدق نفسي

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (25 أكتوبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ده كان تعليق على
> 
> ...


 
دخلها ايه في الموضوع و الحوار الي قائم بشأن سفر ياشر؟


----------



## نور الهدى (25 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ههههههههه
والله انا حاسس انك مراقبني
كل اما رد رد ..مفيش 10 ثواني يا يتحذف يا ترد عليه
والله حاجه مسليه ..انا كل شويه اضحك من الي بتعمله
في اعضاء تانيه موجوده ..مش انا لواحدي والله

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (28 أكتوبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ههههههههه
> والله انا حاسس انك مراقبني
> ...


 
هو هذا ردك في الموضوع؟ اتعجب لماذا طلبت مني نقله الى قسم الرد على الشبهات!

فكرت انك حرد في الموضوع و تفحمنا يا اخي...


----------



## نور الهدى (28 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اولا
ما هو اعتراضك على ان سفر ياشر ليس سفر موحى به ؟؟؟؟
يعني ما هو التعليل ؟؟

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (28 أكتوبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اولا
> ما هو اعتراضك على ان سفر ياشر ليس سفر موحى به ؟؟؟؟
> يعني ما هو التعليل ؟؟


 
فعلا شئ مضحك!!! اعتراض ايه يا اخ نور؟ ما تصحصح و تعرف احنا بنتكلم في ايه

احنا شرحنالك ان كتاب ياشر هو كتاب تاريخي و ذكرنا محتواه و تدوينه

يبقى الاعتراض عندك انت مش عندي انا

ما تصحصح يا عزيزي


----------



## نور الهدى (28 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

خلصنا من اول نقطه

هل يجوز لسفر موحى به ان يقتبس من سفر غير موحى به ؟؟؟

ولاحظ ( اقتباس )

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (28 أكتوبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> خلصنا من اول نقطه
> 
> ...


 
السفر صموئيل الثاني لم يقتبس من كتاب ياشر للحكم الشرعية او الناموس
اتي ذكره على لسان داود اذ امر بنوا يهوذا ان يحفظوا النشيد في هذا الكتاب مرثاة شاول و ناثان


----------

